# For the love of sticks!



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## DeniseNC (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

We have lived at this place for 40 years.
I have spent most of those years collecting fallen branches and pulling them on a pile about 1/4 mile away from the house.
Addy has been woking diligently at bringing them all back


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Love this thread almost as much as Goldens love sticks! 🥰


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We don't allow our Golden's to fetch sticks anymore. We had a pup get impaled on a stick he ran up on. He turned out to be ok, but it could have been a fatal wound if he had hit it just a little further toward his lung...


----------



## ChocolateVanilla (11 mo ago)

So cute! =]


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)




----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

kidfrcleve said:


> View attachment 890305


That's what I call branching out......


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My Golden, Logan, does not seem to love sticks. He loves ducks and tennis balls -- plus, a variety of toys.

Luke loved sticks and the ocean.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan must have heard me tell y'all he doesn't like sticks because he picked one up on our walk today. 😃 He was very proud of it.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Of course he loves sticks, he was just keeping it quiet in case you don't approve....


----------



## Xcooper (Aug 18, 2021)

View attachment 890468


----------

